# whats the best way to heat an 8ft viv?



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

hi.
I am after ideas for the best way to heat an 8ft viv for a burm any ideas gratefully recieved.
thanks
nick


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2008)

x 2 250 watt ceramic bulbs 

x 2 hemispheres wth gaurds 

600 watt, microclimate day and night stat


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2008)

somthing like this ...


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> somthing like this ...


How big is that viv ? 

Alan


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2008)

its just over 6 by 4 by 3 the heating is more than good enough for 8 ft tank tho.


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

i use ceramic trough heaters


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Heat the room.


----------

